# When to replace collet?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I got an old sears 1/4" router. I have to really tighten the collet but it still holds. Can I get, should i get a new collet?

Safety tip:
Had to replace the collet on new bosch already, needed 1/4" more depth so I barely had the bit in. Well it spun, burnt the collet, & the bit missed me as it ricocheted around the shop. DON"T try this anywhere. Just dumb.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You were lucky all you had to replace was a collet this time Dave. As you know by now you should never use a router without the bit being inserted correctly. Insert the bit completely into the collet and then back it out about 1/8" and tighten it down. Stop and think... That sharp object is spinning at over 20,000 rpm's.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, the collet for your Bosch is different from other brands. The collet snaps into the collet nut with a twist. If you do not insert the collet properly into the nut you will have a repeat performance. This is illustrated in the instructions.


----------

